# White saddle wanted



## Leemc18 (7 Oct 2012)

Hi everyone I'm looking for a white saddle to replace my black saddle. 

Thank you

Lee


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Oct 2012)

What kind of white saddle are you after?


----------



## Leemc18 (7 Oct 2012)

it's for my onbea asphalt road bike. I've just bought it and want to change color theme


----------



## Rideron (7 Oct 2012)

I'm new to this site and I'm not sure how old this post is. There's a time next to the entries but no date on my phone. But I have a white Felt road saddle if it's not too late. I'm sorry if all of this happened over a year ago or something.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Oct 2012)

Leemc18 said:


> it's for my onbea asphalt road bike. I've just bought it and want to change color theme


 
Yes, but what type of saddle do you want? Shape? Brand? General type! I have a white saddle that will be surplus to requirements very shortly, but as always with saddles, there is no guarantee that it would be very comfortable for you.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Oct 2012)

Is your black one comfortable but the wrong colour?

If so post what it is, (pics are always good), and let's see if we can match something similar.

BTW, a white saddle will be pretty black quite soon anyway, especially going into the winter months.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (7 Oct 2012)

I have a 2 yr old white saddle off a specialised allez elite (google it) pm me if it suits.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Oct 2012)

I have a white Charge Spoon on my MTB I'll cheerfully swap, I LOVE Charge Spoons, but white on an MTB?


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Oct 2012)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> I have a 2 yr old white saddle off a specialised allez elite (google it) pm me if it suits.


I know you've done a bit of a ride today but that's just lazy  

Here you go Leemc18 it's one of these, a "Body Geometry Rival Road"


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (7 Oct 2012)

Thanks Smokey...I'm in bed, weak as a kitten


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (7 Oct 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I know you've done a bit of a ride today but that's just lazy
> 
> Here you go Leemc18 it's one of these, a "Body Geometry Rival Road"




Is that a triban3? 

Thought I would say it before you do!


----------



## Leemc18 (7 Oct 2012)

This is what I currently have. Nothing wrong at all with it. I just fancy a white saddle.


----------



## Leemc18 (7 Oct 2012)

I would prefer a comfy saddle. I don't want a sore butt :-)


----------



## Leemc18 (7 Oct 2012)

Cheers everyone. How much cash were you all looking for?


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (7 Oct 2012)

£20


----------



## mcshroom (7 Oct 2012)

How about a Charge spoon - £20 here: -
http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/m13b83s81p3287/CHARGE_Spoon_/RS_GB/7292


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Oct 2012)

Leemc18 said:


> *I would prefer a comfy saddle*. I don't want a sore butt :-)


 
Wouldn't we all, however that brings us no closer to being able to help you!


----------



## Leemc18 (9 Oct 2012)

Hi rider on. How much for your saddle please?


----------

